# worming nursing ewes



## matt (Dec 29, 2012)

Is itok to worm ewes that are nursing young ewes?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 29, 2012)

I always worm mine every spring when they are nursing the lambs and have never had any problems! Not sure, but maybe it would depend on what you are worming with? I usually use Valbazen or Ivormec.


----------

